
Show HN: I built this SaaS app without code - skellystudios
https://www.seedform.app
======
boeing767
Why can't I just build my own onboarding sequence? It's really not that hard.
Plus it's free if I DIY, and I have full control over it. Data goes straight
to my database instead of being collected through a third-party form.

------
cs0
The footer links, which include 'Privacy' and 'Terms of Service' don't link to
anything.

------
verdverm
Which no-code platform did you use?

~~~
skellystudios
Stacker: [https://www.stacker.app](https://www.stacker.app)

For full disclosure, I'm part of of the team building Stacker. Right now we're
working on making our app platform good enough for anyone to build SaaS apps
without code, so this was partly a way of testing how close we are.

